# What breed?



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

The last couple of evenings we have had this little character turning up in our garden.
Unfortunately he/she is a little scared and I haven't managed to befriend him/her yet and he/she keeps running off.
What I would like to know is, is he/she a Bengal?


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

She/he has lovely Bengal markings, but without papers, it's hard to tell - it might just be a beautiful DSH.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I would say yes definitely! So gorgeous!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Im trying very patiently to build up his trust so I can get a better photo.
The best Ive managed so far is about 40 foot from him, I dont think there is anything wrong with him because he cant half shift and climb. 
Your right as well he has stunning markings.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how gorgeous, does look like a bengal.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Certainly not your normal tabby. I think closer pictures are needed - plus a Bengal owner to confirm/ deny.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep - that's a Bengal all right!

No other breed looks quite the same in shape, rich colouring and pattern - Bengal crosses don't tend to inherit the colour or markings.

I wouldn't encourage "her" (I think it may be a girl) - they can be real tyrants to other cats and if you have other cats, they won't like it one bit, cos you don't mess with a Bengal.

Next door used to have a Bengal cross and he was horrible - went into everyone else's houses, beat up their cats and bit my neighbour when he found the cat sleeping on his bed. He also came into my house and screamed at my dog. This cat also used to sit outside my neighbour's back door and when his cats tried to leave the house, the little so-and-so used to punch the cat flap right into their faces. We nicknamed him "Kitler" cos he was so evil and intent on invading everywhere! :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i would say that if that is a bengal then if it isnt a stray then someone needs shooting letting a bengal out


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

At first I thought it was an Ocicat, but nope, itsa Bengal alright :thumbup: x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

could it not be a bronze Egyptian mau .... if its not its a Bengal .... defiantly looks like a pedigree


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Defo Bengal :thumbup: and a stunner too!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> could it not be a bronze Egyptian mau .... if its not its a Bengal .... defiantly looks like a pedigree


Bengal - Maus have a different head shape and are never that rich rufous colour.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Bengal - Maus have a different head shape and are never that rich rufous colour.


my 1st thought was bengal, but I knew that maus where spotted too some better then others. Its a lovely cat, I hope he can be caught soon, someone maybe worried where he is. could the OP not ring the CPL and ask for a cat trap? incase its someones breeding queen thats got out.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Might not be lost, just enjoying its free spirit. I walked home from a nightclub with friends a year or so ago and was astonished to see a Bengal girl sitting on the front steps of a University building! She had a collar on, nervous at first but I got her attention & she was very happy lie upside down in my arms when I picked her up. A worry of course as anyone could have nabbed her, BUT it was 3am.... and I speak pretty fluent Cat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Pretty sure that it is a bengal  

Dont know who would let it out though!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Pretty sure that it is a bengal
> 
> Dont know who would let it out though!!


You'd have to be pretty careless to let it wonder outside!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's not careless because afterall a bengal is still a cat  Perhaps it escaped or the OP lives in a safe area?

It's not something I would do but I've seen a few pedigrees out and about where I live.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I live at the end of a quiet cul-de-sac and there are quite a few cats that invade our garden (its very cat friendly with long grass and a good climbing tree).
What I will do this weekend is see if there are any posters anywhere and have a look in local shops to see if anyone has reported him missing.
He won't be able to upset our Candy as she is agoraphobic and flatly refuses to go outside.
If I manage to see him this weekend I will try and get a better photo for ID purposes.
He does seem in very good condition though.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

someone i know has a bengal, they have had it afew years and that goes out ,you often see it walking about outside.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't say careless, but somebody who can 'afford' to have their precious cats outside:001_cool:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Some highly-strung cats seem to "need" some freedom to de-stress. If the owner hasn't got a cat run or cat proof garden there aren't many options for this. My very highly strung Oriental was a house-cat and used to spray indoors, but when allowed out for a supervised walk in the garden about once every 10 days/fortnight, calmed down a great deal and sprayed a lot less.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Well, I wouldn't say careless, but somebody who can 'afford' to have their precious cats outside:001_cool:


Bengals are my favourite breed of cat, if I had one I wouldn't let it out of my sight :lol: but I live near the M4 so wouldn't risk it anyway


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Quick update.
I've still not managed to befriend him but Im getting closer.
I got within a few feet of him recently and got this pic.
I'll get there eventually.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I know I'm biased because I'm very pro-indoor cat and anti-outdoor cat, but I cannot for the life of me understand anyone letting a bengal out without a collar on regularly. So, I am assuming this cat is lost, as otherwise his/her owner is very irresponsible. He/she can't be losing his/her collar every day and it's clear from the photos he/she's not had one on regularly as there isn't that indentation. I would assume he/she's lost and contact Bengal rescue asap. Better off there than unloved in the home he only might have.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Well, I wouldn't say careless, but somebody who can 'afford' to have their precious cats outside:001_cool:


Both my two mogs are precious, it's sad that someone would think that it's ok to let a mog out but not a bengal. As if they're worth more


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Both my two mogs are precious, it's sad that someone would think that it's ok to let a mog out but not a bengal. As if they're worth more


I agree completely. I have two Maus, and they have a free run of the outdoors; part of my reason for choosing the breed is that they are very shy of strangers, and avoid loud noises - good qualities to avoid being snatched and going near roads!

Nor do they wear collars - I just have this gut feeling against them, but the boys are microchipped. And looking at the more recent picture, it does look a bit more like a Mau than the first two pictures!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I would highly recommend that noone relies on microchips alone as people *will* presume an uncollared cat is homeless. Not all people scan cats either. Microchips fail too. Remember that once a cat leaves your property, even if it is microchipped, it legally stops being your property and people are not breaking the law by taking them in and keeping them. If I was letting my cat out (not that I personally would) then I would want to minimise that risk. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Quick update.
> I've still not managed to befriend him but Im getting closer.
> I got within a few feet of him recently and got this pic.
> I'll get there eventually.


I love your visitor  hope he's not on the missing list I would'nt let him out of my site  stunning cat.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

KathyM said:


> I would highly recommend that noone relies on microchips alone as people *will* presume an uncollared cat is homeless. Not all people scan cats either. Microchips fail too. Remember that once a cat leaves your property, even if it is microchipped, it legally stops being your property and people are not breaking the law by taking them in and keeping them. If I was letting my cat out (not that I personally would) then I would want to minimise that risk. :thumbup:


Are you certain about the law regarding pet ownership, and that in the eye of the law they no longer belong to you once they are off your property? That is something I have never heard about...

I guess everyone's situation is different. I live in a residential area with plenty of interconnected gardens, with lots of family homes and lots of pets. Many of my neighbours have dogs and/or cats, all but two are outdoor cats, and in ten years I have never heard of any problems - well, nothing worse than a temporary disappearance, anyway!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Microchips dont prove ownership in the eyes of the police


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

This is exactly why I need to find a collar for Luna that she cant get out of. If I let her out by accident, there's no doubt without a collar some chav would snap her up, being a beautiful blue mog. I cant rely on her chip, because people assume no collar means no home.

Another good reason for mine to be indoor cats too...


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Philski said:


> Are you certain about the law regarding pet ownership, and that in the eye of the law they no longer belong to you once they are off your property? That is something I have never heard about...
> 
> I guess everyone's situation is different. I live in a residential area with plenty of interconnected gardens, with lots of family homes and lots of pets. Many of my neighbours have dogs and/or cats, all but two are outdoor cats, and in ten years I have never heard of any problems - well, nothing worse than a temporary disappearance, anyway!


Sadly yes I am sure, as one of my old cats went missing and I asked the police in case someone had taken him in. They said out of good will they would ask anyone who had taken him in to return him but that they couldn't enforce it legally as cats are not protected as "property" but considered wild animals once they leave your door. Microchips sadly don't cover owners legally, although it would perhaps give more weight to a polite request to return the cat.

Unfortunately for me I have had the downside of outdoor cats - two of my old cats were stolen from outside my door and fed to lurchers, and I have lost two to the road over the years and 1 to another family. I also feel really uncomfortable with the idea of forcing my pet choices on every household living up to a 4 mile radius of my house. I don't like cat poo in my garden and I didn't ask the whole town if they would mind my cat pooing in theirs lol. I don't disagree that everyone needs to make their own choices on the indoor/outdoor cat argument, but my personal belief is that any cat I own is safer, happier and longer lived because I would keep them in. I wouldn't let a dog stray unsafe on the streets. I don't judge anyone else's choices though and each to their own. :thumbup:

However in this case this is a highly sought after pedigree cat with no collar on being left out to roam and get up to God knows what. Unless it has lost it's collar and is microchipped, it's owner has taken a massive risk. I hope it turns out to be microchipped and has an owner with a very good excuse!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Cor:scared: That has made me really rethink things. I just assumed that ownership was more of a given, now I'm seeing all kinds of weird scenarios!!

Thanks for the heads-up:thumbup:


----------



## imoca (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

Try advertising (free) on all the national lost and found sites, also inform your local vets, and animal shelters (usually the 1st place people look). I lost my bengal over the Easter weekend and still check these sites every couple of days. 

My old oriental went missing years ago and eventually turned up after 3 weeks, he'd hitched a ride 25 miles away from home, and it was only when I increased my search area and phoned a local vet that we were reunited.

If he/she is lost, someone is going to be desperate.

Oh, you could also inform the Bengal Cat Club, and the Bengal Cat Club of Great Britain, both run a lost and found section.

Good luck, and yes, its definately a bengal.


----------

